# Army Reserve Recognition Day



## PteAJL (2 Oct 2013)

So October 3 is Army Reserve Recognition day.
Who was actually aware of this?
I didnt find out about it until recently.


----------



## Container (2 Oct 2013)

Im hosting a parade in my honor.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Oct 2013)

Container said:
			
		

> Im hosting a parade in my honor.



This reminded me instantly of a Monty Python skit....


----------



## PteAJL (2 Oct 2013)

In all seriousness,
we are permitted to wear our uniforms, but I'd just feel weird wearing it in public...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Oct 2013)

I've worn my uniform in public for years, what is weird about it?


----------



## down on the upside (3 Oct 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> This reminded me instantly of a Monty Python skit....



Well is there anything else you'd rather be doing, maybe spending time with the wife?


----------



## PteAJL (4 Oct 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I've worn my uniform in public for years, what is weird about it?



Let's just say, people in Toronto don't always have positive feelings towards the CF


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Oct 2013)

Guess it depends on the size of your 'nads.  I'd wear mine in T.O. and not think twice about it.   :2c:


----------



## kratz (4 Oct 2013)

Go Navy, or go home.  ;D

As with anyplace you live or work,
turn out proper, conduct yourself well and wear your uniform with pride.

My years in T.O. were outstanding. I'd be back in a flash.


----------



## Journeyman (4 Oct 2013)

PteAJL said:
			
		

> Let's just say, people in Toronto don't always have positive feelings towards the CF


When I was posted to Toronto, I wore my uniform to work every day.

But then, I've never had particularly positive feelings towards TO, so I didn't give a rat's ass what they thought.


----------



## JorgSlice (4 Oct 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Guess it depends on the size of your 'nads.  I'd wear mine in T.O. and not think twice about it.   :2c:



I second this. I started out in Vancouver and had nothing but problems making the commutes to Beatty Street on the Sky train from Surrey. 

Moved back to my native Alberta and have received nothing but warm thoughts, "thank yous" and handshakes. I direct people to donate to their local veterans support organisation and to remember to attend Remembrance Day ceremonies.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (4 Oct 2013)

PteAJL said:
			
		

> So October 3 is Army Reserve Recognition day.
> Who was actually aware of this?
> I didnt find out about it until recently.



Ugh.  There is a day when I am expected to recognize Reservists?

Shudder

 ;D


----------



## MilEME09 (4 Oct 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Ugh.  There is a day when I am expected to recognize Reservists?
> 
> Shudder
> 
> ;D



Yeah but no one said you have to mean it  >


----------



## myself.only (4 Oct 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Ugh.  There is a day when I am expected to recognize Reservists?



Yes NDHQ hoped it would be a welcome change from AFV Recognition... and since we couldn't come up with flashcards or a powerpoint we made it easier and asked them to dress all the same.
OK?
So if you think you've recognized one, just point and yell!  DS will be by shortly to confirm your Reservist Recognition.
Happy Hunting!


----------



## myself.only (4 Oct 2013)

Anyway, to answer the OP: no, I didn't hear it was Reserve Recognition day and didn't see any sign of an announcement by DND amidst the other announcements this week.

Now going against the grain here, and self-pronouncements of big 'nads aside, since the day's not really talking about people working in a DND facility where everyone wears a uniform, I can see as a Reservist it has the potential to be weird.   In fact, I imagine even our crusty Reg F brethren would find it noteworthy if they walked into a Timmies or Best Buy or whatever and were served by someone in uniform.

Not that a little weirdness should stop anyone (Hey! possibly a future unit motto there, if you put it in Latin) , and IMHO the public seems much more welcoming in general, definitely more than in the '80s.

My :2c:


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Oct 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Ugh.  There is a day when I am expected to recognize Reservists?
> 
> Shudder
> 
> ;D


You _could_ treat it like Twitter posts - "recognition =/= endorsement"  >


----------



## PteAJL (4 Oct 2013)

There is a day, I wasn't making anything up.
I'll reference a post that was a year old

forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107718.0


----------



## GK .Dundas (5 Oct 2013)

Oh Boy I'm stoked aren't you? In lieu of actually funding them or providing decent equipment or some sort actual role NDHQ has decided to give them a day instead . I would also not be surprised if this  does not come out of their budget as well. :


----------



## Haggis (5 Oct 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Ugh.  There is a day when I am expected to recognize Reservists?



Only Army Reservists.  Feel free to ignore the rest.


----------



## Emilio (7 Oct 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> I second this. I started out in Vancouver and had nothing but problems making the commutes to Beatty Street on the Sky train from Surrey.
> 
> Moved back to my native Alberta and have received nothing but warm thoughts, "thank yous" and handshakes. I direct people to donate to their local veterans support organisation and to remember to attend Remembrance Day ceremonies.



Would you mind giving an example?


----------



## CBH99 (10 Oct 2013)

I agree with PrairieThunder,

Nowhere else in the country have I ever had more people come up and say "Thank you", shake hands, buy a timmies coffee, or just come up for some friendly small-talk than in Alberta.

On more than one occasion I have had parents bring their kids up and say "He wants to be just like you when he gets older".  (While I always smile and thank them back, I shudder if that kid turns out to be anything like me!  For his sake, I hope he isn't!)

Love this country through & through, love the people you find in all parts of it.  Alberta truly is an awesome province in terms of this kind of stuff though.


----------



## sappermcfly (16 Oct 2013)

Did that fall on a Tuesday? ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Oct 2013)

sappermcfly said:
			
		

> Did that fall on a Tuesday? ;D



I thought it had to be on a weekend?  >


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Oct 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I thought it had to be on a weekend?  >



Yes, but never a LONG weekend.  ;D


----------



## Kirkhill (18 Oct 2013)

Hadn't seen this thread before.....

I thought the thread was called "Army Reserve REORGANIZATION Day"

I felt a momentary flutter of hope..... Oh well


----------



## x_para76 (19 Oct 2013)

I didn't realize reservists needed recognizing. If there isn't one already couldn't we just have an CF recognition day and the reserves would just come under that umbrella?


----------



## dangerboy (19 Oct 2013)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> I didn't realize reservists needed recognizing.



That is a whole other touchy subject with a separate thread, but in general a lot of people think that the reserves need to be restructured and some units amalgamated. When you have some cities with two or more units parading less than Coy size each but having a full BN HQ makes you wonder.


----------



## x_para76 (19 Oct 2013)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> That is a whole other touchy subject with a separate thread, but in general a lot of people think that the reserves need to be restructured and some units amalgamated. When you have some cities with two or more units parading less than Coy size each but having a full BN HQ makes you wonder.



Doesn't make me wonder at all. I couldn't agree with you more that they do need restructuring. In a single reserve Brigade you'll have something like a dozen Lt. Colonels each commanding at best a full company. Just a total waste of money.


----------

